

GPU Path Tracer from Scratch Part 4: Making Our First Pretty Picture - adamnemecek
http://richiesams.blogspot.com/2015/04/making-our-first-pretty-picture.html

======
adamnemecek
I edited the title since "Making Our First Pretty Picture" is pretty non-
descriptive.

